# which Hoya filter line is the appropriate quality filter for a simple kit lens?



## jc1234 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello, Im new to the forum and fairly new too using anything other than a point and shoot.  I do a lot of technical hiking and ice hiking in the winter months.  I mostly shoot my dog around water, ice, and waterfalls.  Ive resisted a DSLR for years due to finances and the increased size and weight.  I finally settled on a samsung NX10 and I know opinions vary on that, but it seemed right for me and my budget.  

I will be sticking with the included 18-55mm for a while, which is a definite upgrade from anything on a point and shoot, but certainly not in the realm of the high quality glass that most DSLR folks use.  So this brings me to my question: what quality of filter is best suited to this quality of lens?  

I would assume images will only be as good as the weakest link in the optical system, so my goal is just to make sure the filter isnt the weakest link.  Id also to avoid spending needless funds on a filter that is better than the lens itself, as I would imagine there is no use in having a great filter, with mediocre lens?

Can anyone tell me where in the Hoya line this would put me?  Im interested in a UV and polarized filter.

Examples of the scenes I photograph can be found in my photo gallery if interested Jackson - Photo Gallery  Remember, Ive been using a point and shoot and dont know much about photography...so dont laugh!


----------



## KmH (Jul 18, 2010)

You don't need a UV filter at all. The image sensor already has one on it, just get a Circular Polarizing (CPL) filter that will fit the front of your lens. Hoya is a decent brand as is B+W.

A great filter won't make a mediocre lens more mediocre, but a cheap one sure will. So, it's better to over spend a bit on a good CPL.

You may also want to consider a good graduated Neutral Density (GND) filter for when you have both sky and foreground in your photos.


----------



## jc1234 (Jul 18, 2010)

KmH said:


> You don't need a UV filter at all. The image sensor already has one on it, just get a Circular Polarizing (CPL) filter that will fit the front of your lens. Hoya is a decent brand as is B+W.
> 
> A great filter won't make a mediocre lens more mediocre, but a cheap one sure will. So, it's better to over spend a bit on a good CPL.
> 
> You may also want to consider a good graduated Neutral Density (GND) filter for when you have both sky and foreground in your photos.



Thanks, I was just going to get a UV for using in areas with lots of sand or water spray, because I'll end up wiping the lense with whatever I have handy and I know that not a great thing to do.

The thing with the filter manufacturers is that they have several different levels of quality in their filter lines and I just dont know which line is right for my lense.  It seems silly to me to buy a great filter to put on a simple lense like I have...am I approaching it wrong?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 18, 2010)

KmH said:


> You don't need a UV filter at all. The image sensor already has one on it, just get a Circular Polarizing (CPL) filter that will fit the front of your lens. Hoya is a decent brand as is B+W.
> 
> A great filter won't make a mediocre lens more mediocre, but a cheap one sure will. So, it's better to over spend a bit on a good CPL.
> 
> You may also want to consider a good graduated Neutral Density (GND) filter for when you have both sky and foreground in your photos.


 
^^  :thumbup:

Hoya and Tiffen are decent brands, make sure you get the multi-coated versions however.  B+W, Heliopan, Singh-Ray and Lee are the next step up the ladder.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 18, 2010)

jc1234 said:


> Hello, Im new to the forum and fairly new too using anything other than a point and shoot.  I do a lot of technical hiking and ice hiking in the winter months.  I mostly shoot my dog around water, ice, and waterfalls.  Ive resisted a DSLR for years due to finances and the increased size and weight.  I finally settled on a samsung NX10 and I know opinions vary on that, but it seemed right for me and my budget.
> 
> I will be sticking with the included 18-55mm for a while, which is a definite upgrade from anything on a point and shoot, but certainly not in the realm of the high quality glass that most DSLR folks use.  So this brings me to my question: what quality of filter is best suited to this quality of lens?
> 
> ...



The basic multi-coated Hoya filters are excellent.


----------



## CWyatt (Jul 18, 2010)

Hoya _Pro1 _provide good bang-for-buck. Not absolute top end optics, but quite close, at a much lower price.

However whether it's worth it might depend on how long you plan on having the kit lens. If you're upgrading in a month or two, you might end up with a useless 52mm CPL.

On the UV filter front, I think there is a case for them in certain situations. If you are shooting around a lot of sand, dust, paint, sprays etc. But with the kit lens, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## jc1234 (Jul 18, 2010)

I found a hoya hmc 55mm new circular polarlizing filter for 36.00 new, so I think Ive got that one out of the way.  I'll look for a gradient filter next.  

Even though my kit lenses arent the best, they still cost a few hundred to replace which I really couldnt afford at this time.  Im not worried about impact damage, but I am worried about the sand and fine dirt on the lens.  I would say 90% of my shots are around areas with sand or fine dirt.  Thats why Im considering the UV filter, I dont think I need it for actual UV filtration.  Maybe Im not giving the lens enough credit and the sand wont be an issue since the glass isnt top of the line perfect glass like a $1,000.00 lens would have.


----------



## jc1234 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok, Im just going to get one super HMC circular polarizer 55mm hoya filter.  The UV filter seems like a waste of money for my setup and Im not prepared to carry a tripod right now, so the ND filter, while every neat, wont work for me at the moment.  Once I find a very portable very very light weight tripod, I'll get a 4x ND filter as well.

Thanks for the help all.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 19, 2010)

This is one case where I wouldn't discount ebay. It's really good for nice cheap but good filters. My local photography store charges more for some filters than for some cheap cameras. Hoya SHMC or Pro1 are very good choices.


----------



## jc1234 (Jul 19, 2010)

Garbz said:


> This is one case where I wouldn't discount ebay. It's really good for nice cheap but good filters. My local photography store charges more for some filters than for some cheap cameras. Hoya SHMC or Pro1 are very good choices.



Thanks, I read an earlier post of yours that mentioned Ebay for filters and I found a new SHMC circular polarizer for 49.00 and free shipping, which made it an affordable option.


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2010)

jc1234 said:


> .....I am worried about the sand and fine dirt on the lens. I would say 90% of my shots are around areas with sand or fine dirt.....


That's what these are made for:

General Brand Large Rubber Blower Brush NP10093 - B&H Photo

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/555012-REG/Giottos_CL1310_CL1310_Retracting_2_Position.html


----------



## jc1234 (Jul 19, 2010)

KmH said:


> jc1234 said:
> 
> 
> > .....I am worried about the sand and fine dirt on the lens. I would say 90% of my shots are around areas with sand or fine dirt.....
> ...



Just picked one up, thanks!


----------

